# Doom 4 announced!



## Entlassen (May 7, 2008)

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/52560



> id Software today announced that it has begun production on Doom 4, and is now in the process of expanding its internal team of developers to work on the shooter sequel.
> 
> "Doom is part of the id Software DNA and demands the greatest talent and brightest minds in the industry to bring the next installment of our flagship franchise to Earth," said id Software CEO Todd Hollenshead in a release.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to this. It'll probably be a remake of Doom 2: Hell on Earth, but I'm fine with that. Hopefully it'll be a little closer (in terms of gameplay) to the original two Dooms. 

Hell, maybe they'll get Trent Reznor to do the music for this one. That would be sweet.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 8, 2008)

Yeah I was kinda mad that Doom 3 completely ignored Doom 2, because it was an awesome game. But then again, Doom was never about horror, it was about killing EVERYTHING


----------



## Kajet (May 8, 2008)

Hopefully they won't outsource this game like Q4 or *bleah* ETQW... Not that ETQW was a bad game, it's a bad QUAKE game.


----------



## Krystalynn (May 8, 2008)

DooM 4 will faildoze through the competition. It better be Hell on Earth.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 8, 2008)

I hope they do a better job on it then Doom 3.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 8, 2008)

It would be awesome to see this become a remake of Doom 2:Hell on Earth. Then we can get more backstory and such we got with Doom 3.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 8, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Hopefully they won't outsource this game like Q4 or *bleah* ETQW... Not that ETQW was a bad game, it's a bad QUAKE game.



I thought Quake was always developed by Raven.

Anyway, Doom 4 should be good so long as it's not filled with dark.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 8, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Anyway, Doom 4 should be good so long as it's not filled with dark.



It was sorta the point of Doom to be filled with dark, thats what made it scary. But a nice light filled area would be nice, filled with like 30 badies to kill.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 8, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> It was sorta the point of Doom to be filled with dark, thats what made it scary. But a nice light filled area would be nice, filled with like 30 badies to kill.



You can have a dark moody game and still allow players to see where they're going, FEAR accomplished that for the most part.


----------



## WarMocK (May 8, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> It was sorta the point of Doom to be filled with dark, thats what made it scary.


Not quite. The reason for the dark levels was the bump mapping they used. Bump mapping is useless until it's used in a dark environment, since it loses most of its 3D effects when exposed to a light source. What used to look like a very impressive and detailed wall is reduced to nothing but a simple 2d plane made of two triangles. Just have a look at the landscape in Doom 3 / Quake 4. It looks worse than the terrain from Half-Life 1 if you get too close-


----------



## ligaa (May 8, 2008)

Hooray, more Doom!


----------



## AnarchicQ (May 8, 2008)

FUCK YES!!


----------



## Shadow Wolf (May 9, 2008)

I was wondering when they were gonna make another one.


----------



## RedSavage (May 9, 2008)

Oh Hell Yeahs. I'm already pissing my pants with fucking excitement.

Okay, maybe not.

But so far this sounds great.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 9, 2008)

This time I want a freakin' LED surefire flashlight or something. That dollar store light from Doom 3 did not cut it.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 9, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> This time I want a freakin' LED surefire flashlight or something. That dollar store light from Doom 3 did not cut it.



Hah, now instead of shooting the demons you just shine you flashlight in their face and they get vaporized.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 9, 2008)

Looking forward to it, but let's hope they learn actual scare tactics, instead of using the same startle tactic over and over again..


----------



## Bokracroc (May 9, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> This time I want a freakin' LED surefire flashlight or something. That dollar store light from Doom 3 did not cut it.


Or turn it into a Morning Star with a light.
I swear I used that torch as a weapon more than the actual guns.


----------



## Armaetus (May 9, 2008)

Maybe something that could blind humanoid creatures briefly if you surprise-shine it in their face?

I wanna see more gibs, the kind you see if you've played Painkiller and its expansion.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> It was sorta the point of Doom to be filled with dark, thats what made it scary. But a nice light filled area would be nice, filled with like 30 badies to kill.



Doom 3 wasn't scary. When you're in the dark and the lights go out or somehting lunges at you from the dark, that's startling. Even if a really really hot person to the player leaps out of the dark and starts humping the player's avatar, you'd be JUST as startled as if a xenomorph leaped out of the darkness and started dismembering the avatar. 


I'd rather see something that's disturbing, not "OMG ZERO TO EIGHTY!" Here's an idea - allow the game to be rated "AO" and let H.R. Giger lead the designs. 


And if you don't know, that's the guy who designed the monster from Aliens, as well as the art behind the Dark Seed games and several album covers. He is also known for his obsession with the male reproductive organ that rival's Dr. Robotnik's own obsession with them.


----------



## Bambi (May 10, 2008)

> I'd rather see something that's disturbing, not "OMG ZERO TO EIGHTY!" Here's an idea - allow the game to be rated "AO" and let H.R. Giger lead the designs.
> 
> 
> And if you don't know, that's the guy who designed the monster from Aliens, as well as the art behind the Dark Seed games and several album covers. He is also known for his obsession with the male reproductive organ that rival's Dr. Robotnik's own obsession with them.



If it could be a mind trip, go for it.


----------



## Zero_Point (May 15, 2008)

Yay, more ridiculously dark rooms on a more impressive graphics engine.
Actual screen-cap:


----------



## Zero_Point (May 15, 2008)

*Snippage due to double-toast*


----------



## AuroraBorealis (May 15, 2008)

and also, this has the wonderful side effect of id opening up the doom 3 engine so we will see some good looking free games.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 15, 2008)

Last time I was honestly scared of something in a game was when I had to go through the Well in Ocarina of Time. Dunno why, but it always gives me the willies.


----------



## Eevee (May 15, 2008)

I babbled about this in #fa enough, but suffice to say:
- I hope they go back more to Doom 2's style, with colorful and distinct monsters; in Doom 3 everything felt more like a blandly-colored lump of alien flesh that just shot a different projectile.
- I also hope they go back to the _style_ of Doom 2, where you feel like you are blazing through an (oddly-designed) city mowing down hordes of the undead, rather than sneaking through some Resident Evil ghost town and killing the occasional super-tough critter.
- I'm pretty sure id Tech 5 will be rather less shiny than 4, at least from the preview videos I've seen.  Doom 3 unfortunately came out right as we were figuring out how to render decent lighting but before we figure out how to tone it the fuck down.


(PS: If Doom 3 was pitch black for you, you may want to get your eyes checked.  You could beat the entire game without using the flashlight, and the only real impediment would be finding items in corners.)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 15, 2008)

Eevee said:


> (PS: If Doom 3 was pitch black for you, you may want to get your eyes checked.  You could beat the entire game without using the flashlight, and the only real impediment would be finding items in corners.)



Everyone's exaggerating when they say the game was pitch black, but the point still remains that it was too dark to be decent.


----------



## Eevee (May 15, 2008)

Yes, I know, it's a hilarious bandwagon that everyone hops on because original comedy is hard lolol cake is a lie lolol duke nukem forever.  Thing is that it's not even a particularly good criticism, as the game _was_ light enough to see and the darkness _did_ do a good job of setting the mood (hella broken mars base with creepy things everywhere) and showing off one of the big selling points of the engine: dynamic lighting.  Big rotating light sources are a bit more obvious when they're the only one in the room.


----------



## Shrap (May 15, 2008)

The darkness did a damned good job at letting the demons get the jump on you, most of the time anyways.


----------



## Entlassen (May 15, 2008)

I seriously hope gibs are back in, too. I hated how everything in Doom 3 just disintegrated. Left no corpses, so you couldn't say "Oh yeah. I killed all that."



Zero_Point said:


> *Snippage due to double-toast*



...

Do the words _Derelict Studios_ mean anything to you?


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 16, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I also hope they go back to the _style_ of Doom 2, where you feel like you are blazing through an (oddly-designed) city mowing down hordes of the undead, rather than sneaking through some Resident Evil ghost town and killing the occasional super-tough critter.



A million times yes


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (May 18, 2008)

I wants a better flashlight. It scared the living bejesus out of me in Doom 3


----------



## Arbiter (May 18, 2008)

all i can say is holy shit. can't wait for this to come out. hopefully they'll include a better flashlight


----------



## Eevee (May 19, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> I seriously hope gibs are back in, too. I hated how everything in Doom 3 just disintegrated. Left no corpses, so you couldn't say "Oh yeah. I killed all that."


More importantly, it made backtracking less feasible.


----------



## Zero_Point (May 19, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Do the words _Derelict Studios_ mean anything to you?



Indeed. Though I don't recall your name, sorry. I haven't been there in AGES. :V


----------



## Entlassen (May 20, 2008)

Zero_Point said:


> Indeed. Though I don't recall your name, sorry. I haven't been there in AGES. :V



Haha, I knew it was you!

Also, I doubted you'd recall my name, since I didn't go by Entlassen there; I went by Big_Jack.


----------

